# Is there something that you have never experienced but it is maybe normal for other people?



## Amol (May 27, 2022)

I for example never experienced snowing. Never saw snow in life other than in video. The place I live is very hot after all.

I would like travel to some place where it snows. Maybe to Himalaya one day!!

It doesn't have to be natural phenomenon. It could be food that is extremely popular but you never ate or cultural thing that others casually have experienced but not you. It really could be anything.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gin (May 27, 2022)

I can’t think of anything super common that I haven’t done

I guess I grew up in the UK and visited like 15 countries in Europe but have never been to Ireland or Scotland

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2022)

Jim's going to have a great answer I just know it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (May 27, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jim's going to have a great answer I just know it.


“been outside unsupervised”
“eaten in a restaurant”
“watched a movie in a movie theater”
“initiated a conversation”

he’s gonna have all the fucking answers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2022)

Also coincidentally jim's something normal I can't experience because he has me on ignore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> I can’t think of anything super common that I haven’t done


This


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2022)

Freedom
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gin (May 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> j/k


if only you were j/k

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> if only you were j/k


Of course i was j/k
why else would i type it?


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2022)

I have never seen those heated roads that stay clean in winter. I think Norway has them?..

I don't drive (cause I never wanted to).


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 27, 2022)

I've never attended a wedding (but sadly have attended multiple funerals).
I've never had the desire to be close with my family the way others seem to.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 27, 2022)

i don't know how to pump my own gas

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (May 28, 2022)

Gin said:


> I can’t think of anything super common that I haven’t done
> 
> I guess I grew up in the UK and visited like 15 countries in Europe but have never been to Ireland or Scotland



You're from the UK 

OT: I've never washed or ironed my own clothes. Yes, I dont know how to use a washing machine or an iron. Also, I've never had the interest to learn. Even when I was living away I got someone else to do it for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2022)

getting drunk/drugs or whatever, and I have no plans to do so either...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (May 28, 2022)

sex













with another dude.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 28, 2022)

Schneider said:


> sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Gin (May 28, 2022)

oh I’ve never been in a (serious) physical fight

idk how common/uncommon that is for a guy


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 28, 2022)

Gin said:


> oh I’ve never been in a (serious) physical fight
> 
> idk how common/uncommon that is for a guy



Get in any fights in school?


----------



## Gin (May 28, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Get in any fights in school?


nope, got sucker punched once but that’s it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 28, 2022)

Never watched a movie in a movie theater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 28, 2022)

I have never been on a Rollercoaster at Carnivals

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 28, 2022)

Gin said:


> nope, got sucker punched once but that’s it



No fights including at school I think is unusual imo

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 28, 2022)

Getting high

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2022)

being an early  adopter to something that end up making them millions of dollars.


----------



## blk (May 28, 2022)

Can't think of anything major and super common tbh.




Canute87 said:


> being an early  adopter to something that end up making them millions of dollars.



Making millions by investing in start ups is normal?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

I'm a normal person so I've done everything normal

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 28, 2022)

Idk how normal it's considered for the average person, but I never learned how to tie a tie.

Even as a 28 year old who works in accounting/business, I have to ask someone to tie my tie, if it somehow gets untied.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2022)

blk said:


> Can't think of anything major and super common tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think about the first guys who had bitcoin.


----------



## blk (May 28, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Think about the first guys who had bitcoin.



Sure but i wouldn't call that normal.

It's a tiny minority of people who got uber rich by betting on these things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2022)

Never tried that coin currency either. Doesn't yet seem normal for the actual majority.


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2022)

Genital herpes




Vagrant Tom said:


> No fights including at school I think is unusual imo


How does this have 4 agrees.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2022)

セックス and romantic love.

I'll probably end up dying before the latter ever develops, which I need for the former.    They are not mutually exclusive to me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And no, I'm not doing it with rando, that would defeat the whole purpose of what セックス is to me. If it was just セックス I was after, it would have already happened a long time ago with how many rando girls have approached me for it, even out of the blue.  So don't dare recommend pump and dump/bash and dash/hit and run.







New Folder said:


> getting drunk/drugs or whatever, and I have no plans to do so either...



Same.   Although I might try drinking/drugs when I hit 50+.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (May 28, 2022)

I’ve never broken a bone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 28, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> セックス and romantic love.
> 
> I'll probably end up dying before the latter ever develops, which I need for the former.    They are not mutually exclusive to me.
> 
> ...



If random girls have approached you for セックス then you surely must be at least reasonably attractive. So why don't you think you'll be able to find romantic love?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chrono (May 28, 2022)

Drunk Alcohol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If random girls have approached you for セックス then you surely must be at least reasonably attractive. So why don't you think you'll be able to find romantic love?


I'm not actually sure that's what happened based on how he recounts these events


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2022)

blk said:


> Sure but i wouldn't call that normal.
> 
> It's a tiny minority of people who got uber rich by betting on these things.



There's always something. 

Bitcoin isn't the first.


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If random girls have approached you for セックス then you surely must be at least reasonably attractive. So why don't you think you'll be able to find romantic love?


Because they need to be a very specific type of girl.   Our personalities, interestings, and careers have to either synergize, fit like a jigsaw puzzle, or at the very least, compliment each other.

For example, in highschool, not only was I looking for somebody to get a long with, but I was looking for a girl with a skill, interest, or future profession that would synergize or compliment my own so we can have more time together.

Like if I was going to be a mangaka, then for her to be my assistant, or if she was the mangaka, then I'd be the assistant.

Or if I had chosen 3D modeling back then, if we pick roles that compliment each other, like she sculpts and models, and I rig and animate, or vice versa, then we'd be hanging out all day, talking and living our life together. Then by 45, we'd have been hanging out for literally the past 30+ years if the relationship started in highschool.

I'd be depressed if I picked the first rando girl that liked me, only get to see each other 1 hour out of the week once in adulthood, because we are both so busy with our extremely different and unrelated careers, I don't want to take a single second for granted in the height of our youth just to be cogs to a system in order to survive.

If I'm gonna be a cog, at the very least, I want to do it alongside the woman I love, doing something we both love together.

And if they are the jealous, clingy, and controllative.   A plus for me, even if it's something other guys run from while pridefully exclaiming "don't stick your D in crazy!"

Those kind of girls don't' ever get tired of loving you. I've met two in my entire life(they are always taken). One girl described how she gets a euphoria just documenting stuff their partner does.  Like I woudln't believe that actually happens if a girl hadn't said it. And Yeah, I bet that scares other guys, but not her lover(and wouldn't scare me either, I think its cute actually.)

I don't want somebody to say "love is about compromise" or "sometimes both people are too different", well thats why I'm prepared to face the consequence of being a singularity from not finding her. 

This is the path I've chosen, I have no regrets. 



Jim said:


> I'm not actually sure that's what happened based on how he recounts these events


Those incidents are always because of my looks, Jimbo.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Those incidents are always because of my looks, Jimbo.


But they didn't seem like the girls were actually interested in you


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> But they didn't seem like the girls were actually interested in you


A girl... literally... asked for my number... in one of those incidents.   And another time a girl literally gave me her full name to find her on FB because I told her I didn't have my phone on me. I could like go on.

It doesn't get any more clearer than that if a girl is interested in you. 

I never figured you for a gaslighter, Jim.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> A girl... literally... asked for my number... in one of those incidents.   And another time a girl literally gave me her full name to find her on FB because I told her I didn't have my phone on me.
> 
> It doesn't get any more clearer than that if a girl is interested in you.


That doesn't seem like romantic attraction though


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> I never figured you for a gaslighter, Jim.


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> That doesn't seem like romantic attraction though


Then, professor Jim, for what other possible reason could they want to stay in contact when I had just met them then and there?   




Jim said:


>


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Then, professor Jim, for what other possible reason could they want to stay in contact when I had just met them then and there?


To be friends


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> To be friends


That's something guys do, and after a conversation revealing the stuff you guys got in common.

I haven't even revealed anything in those incidents, not even my name, and they wanted contact info like their life depended on it.

Oh that reminds me, I was once at a festival, and this nerdy brunette girl with glasses actually came up to me and started up a conversation, friggin asks for my number a the end of it and leaves because her guy friend arrived.

Then for some reason, her opening text after the festival was that the guy wasn't her boyfriend. Even though I didn't even ask.   

I think I still have the old phone with all the texts from her.

Theres no way somebody goes "gee, that guy looks interesting, I'll be friends with them" if a girl approaches, they have a motive, a reason.

If I was a different person, I would just simply reciprocated one of these girls, and I'd already be in a relationship long ago(or dumped which would suck a little more than just being single in the first place, lol).


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> That's something guys do, and after a conversation revealing the stuff you guys got in common.
> 
> I haven't even revealed anything in those incidents, not even my name, and they wanted contact info like their life depended on it.
> 
> ...


But if you never contacted them back, youd never know why they wanted it. It could be that they planned to even sell you something, or maybe they wanted you to join a club or maybe they heard about you from a friend about some common interest.

Girls aren't only interested in romance


----------



## Yamato (May 29, 2022)

First thing that came to mind was a more advanced hiking trail adventure. Like camping and hiking. 
I do wanna hike the Pacific Crest Trail one day. Would need several others to join.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (May 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> But if you never contacted them back, youd never know why they wanted it. It could be that they planned to even sell you something, or maybe they wanted you to join a club or maybe they heard about you from a friend about some common interest.
> 
> Girls aren't only interested in romance




I'm really tempted to post texts of the last girl to ever show interest in me in that manner. All she wanted to do was spend time together, and kept making hints by talking about relationship related stuff. That's a different girl from the brunette. Who I met literally a month after I returned from Alaska.

Most girls would never outright ask a guy out, they'll throw hints, very strong hints, that they want to be asked out, which is what happened in many of these incidents. Not even counting the ones that AREN'T a girl asking me in some way for blatant セックス  right then and there.

And no girl, not a single one, has EVER tried to sell me anything, in *any* of these encounters.


----------



## Djomla (May 29, 2022)

Never tried Toblerone. Never had coffee. Never flew.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## wibisana (May 29, 2022)

Schneider said:


> sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont i mean it is your decision but in Indonesia it will be harshly punished



Jim said:


> I'm a normal person so I've done everything normal


have you had sex?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (May 29, 2022)

wibisana said:


> i mean it is your decision but in Indonesia it will be harshly punished


why?

people fuck dudes all the time. they gonna jail me wife for sexing a dude(me) ?


----------



## wibisana (May 29, 2022)

Schneider said:


> why?
> 
> people fuck dudes all the time. they gonna jail me wife for sexing a dude(me) ?


we hate gays so much lol
tho tbh mainly i heard news the gays were doing orgies and stuff, but still...

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Genital herpes


Where are you from that genital herpes is normal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2022)

wibisana said:


> have you had sex?


no

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> I'm really tempted to post texts of the last girl to ever show interest in me in that manner. All she wanted to do was spend time together, and kept making hints by talking about relationship related stuff. That's a different girl from the brunette. Who I met literally a month after I returned from Alaska.
> 
> Most girls would never outright ask a guy out, they'll throw hints, very strong hints, that they want to be asked out, which is what happened in many of these incidents. Not even counting the ones that AREN'T a girl asking me in some way for blatant セックス  right then and there.
> 
> And no girl, not a single one, has EVER tried to sell me anything, in *any* of these encounters.


Even so, they don't really seem like hints to me, it just seems like there's something about interest. I could easily see a guy doing the same thing for you.


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

New Folder said:


> getting drunk/drugs or whatever, and I have no plans to do so either...


This ^


God sl4yer said:


> Never watched a movie in a movie theater.



This too ^ 

And I never tried travelling by plane or train, i want so badly to try the latter


----------



## God sl4yer (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> And I never tried travelling by plane or train, i want so badly to try the latter


I have traveled on plane but not on train. I too wish to travel on train.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I have traveled on plane but not on train. I too wish to travel on train.


Ikr like i don't care where I am travelling i just wanna be on train and watch beautiful nature

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> Ikr like i don't care where I am travelling i just wanna be on train and watch beautiful nature


It also depends on the country you live in, in mine the trains are outdated piece of crap but their are no tall buildings to block the view of beautiful nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (May 29, 2022)

aside something religious-forbiden as mentioned above like pork, alcohol etc.

or climate/location locked like snow, Sakura tree etc.

what i never did is leaving my country not even leaving my island

i never ride a big ships (i have ride plane, train, bus etc)

play modern console (PS4-PS5 Xbox switch etc) i think i have touched PS 3 few times borrowing in friend home

never have anals,3some etc (tho prolly this is because religious forbiden stuff)

added
never spend and eat something cost more than $10 /person or per plate (i.e. fancy western steak, lobster, authentic japanese cuisine)

tho prolly i have eat something more expensive than that when my company bought me that food i cant remember.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 29, 2022)

wibisana said:


> *aside something religious-forbiden as mentioned above like pork, alcohol etc.*
> 
> or climate/location locked like snow, Sakura tree etc.
> 
> ...


You Muslim?


----------



## Kitsune (May 29, 2022)

Never had a cavity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (May 29, 2022)

New Folder said:


> getting drunk/drugs or whatever, and I have no plans to do so either...


I love knowing people don’t dabble.  It’s seemingly rare here. 

Especially when you as a person continue to see people do drugs. Here I meet so many men who are disgusting with their drug use. I could forgive weed a bit but … when you can’t actually have fun and you have this need to use drugs to a point where your grotesque… it’s disgusting. 

Especially as someone living sober.. one day until 3 years sober of alcohol..

I couldn’t date someone w no control over it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 5


----------



## Jouninja (May 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> Even so, they don't really seem like hints to me, it just seems like there's something about interest. I could easily see a guy doing the same thing for you.


Look, Jimmo, until you've talked to a lot of girls(your mom doesn't count) and put your self in various different social settings instead of basing it of conjecture and speculation , let's just agree to disagree.   

Also, put some sort of plan in motion to get away from your mom, no adult should be controlling another adult this way.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Also, put some sort of plan in motion to get away from your mom, no adult should be controlling another adult this way.


The abyss is too deep
j/k


----------



## Jouninja (May 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> The abyss is too deep
> j/k


Damn, if your not jk, that sucks, and I think I understand, I've  seen some seriously disturbed "adults" who are total control freaks over others, especially their own relatives.


----------



## jesusus (May 29, 2022)

Yes, I have never experienced being mentally challenged and braindead before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Yes, I have never experienced being mentally challenged and braindead before.


Want to try?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (May 29, 2022)

Never been on a helicopter ride. 
Never have broken a bone either.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Genital herpes





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Where are you from that genital herpes is normal?


I'm not gonna let this go.

You cant just say this then leave!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 29, 2022)

paying taxes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 29, 2022)

Alcohol/drugs.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> *Alcohol*/drugs.


[Press X to Doubt]


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2022)

Not being delusional
j/k


----------



## A Optimistic (May 29, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> [Press X to Doubt]



why?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> why?


Don't worry, it was a _haha funny meme_ moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2022)

Also, why is your sig Devil Kirb?


----------



## Schneider (May 30, 2022)

wibisana said:


> pork


don't touch it man
else it'll take you to the dark side 

btw seen few sakuras in china, imo (pink) tabebuya is good enough substitute (maybe plant it in front of me house if price good).


wibisana said:


> we hate gays so much lol
> tho tbh mainly i heard news the gays were doing orgies and stuff, but still...


+62 brain architecture man

"view on gays?"

DISGUSTING SUBHUMAN SHITSTAIN BURN THEM ASDASDASDASFSDFSFK 

"view on lesbians?"

full screen 4k, 60fps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xel (May 30, 2022)

Heterosexuality


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 30, 2022)

Never broken any bones.


----------



## Mihawk (May 30, 2022)

Being in a stable and sustainable relationship.
Being tied down by a full time job with lots of responsibilities.
Being a provider for a family or having to take care of its members.


That being said, i've also experienced things that isn't normal for other "normal" people, such as being a freelance mercenary athlete who uses his own resources to travel overseas place to place and doing gigs with friends I make; staying out as late as I damn well want to whenever I want to, and my own side businesses I came up with. Effectively building an army even. 

Fuck living a boring life.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2022)

Money


----------



## Rinoa (May 31, 2022)

Drugs, cigarette, (i dislike the smell of cigarettes) dating apps, but i’ve no curiosity to do so either.

Where i live it is quite common to eat snails during Spring/Summer i refuse to try it.

I never saw snow other than in video or  pics the closest thing to it was ice in some parts of the mountains when i visited Scotland. Really want to see it, looks too too beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Jun 4, 2022)

Alcohol/drugs/tobacco

Never felt the appeal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jun 14, 2022)

Never went to a School Dance. Not sure how common they are everywhere else, but I think I'm the only person I know who hasn't been to one.

Also never went trick or treating or dressed up for Halloween.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

Sexual attraction.


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2022)

I had never eaten Pizza before yesterday.

I had been meaning to do that since forever but never got motivation for it.

All the Pizza shops are like 25km from my house (I don't live in actual city,  a small town near it).

But last month Pizza Hut opened in my town so I ordered two Pizzas. Veg Exotica and Double Cheese.

I found them to be pretty mid tbh and they were the expensive ones in the shop. It is not that I hated them or something. They were okay but I really didn't get the appeal of Pizza. Like I am not filled with the desire to try Pizza again.

It was weirdly disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't really like pizza myself. Everyone thinks I'm weird because of this.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2022)

Amol said:


> I had never eaten Pizza before yesterday.
> 
> I had been meaning to do that since forever but never got motivation for it.
> 
> ...


Pizzahut or domino pizza (there are smaller non franchise that is better here) is just special occassional food for me, like when i have to work overtime at work, and company offer me to buy food what i want. Because eat pizza is easy, no spoon, no plate, no mess. Just eat it, compared to KFC or burger.

But if i really have options the company will be paying for it, i would rather ask something like Hoka hoka bento (biggest japanese franchise here)


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2022)

Speaking of intl foods i think i never eat any mexican food here. Tacos, guacamole, etc.

I think i have eat a lot of Chinese, Korean, Japanese food because many knock off cheap imitation people sell here. 

Only one restaurant i saw selling tacos, and i didnt really want to try lol


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I don't really like pizza myself. Everyone thinks I'm weird because of this.


It is not that huge deal at my place because not many people really eat Pizza. It is more of exotic food at the moment than norm.


wibisana said:


> Pizzahut or domino pizza (there are smaller non franchise that is better here) is just special occassional food for me, like when i have to work overtime at work, and company offer me to buy food what i want. Because eat pizza is easy, no spoon, no plate, no mess. Just eat it, compared to KFC or burger.
> 
> But if i really have options the company will be paying for it, i would rather ask something like Hoka hoka bento (biggest japanese franchise here)


Yeah given choice I usually try to go for Chinese food. It had immediately left good impression on me unlike Pizza.

We don't have any Japanese franchise here but if I could find I would try to taste this bento (if it was veg thing).


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2022)

Amol said:


> We don't have any Japanese franchise here but if I could find I


It wasnt vegetarian food tho.
Japanese isnt really have good vegetarian food afaik. Their strenght is in chicken/beef.

Here they usually sold Bento/Ricebowl
Which is rice + Chiken/beef yakiniku or teriyaki

They have shasimi which is raw fillet fish ear with soy sauce 

They have sushi which mainly rice+fish
They have tofu sushi. One that i think closest to vegetarian food, but i think this tofu is egg tofu. Not pure tofu. Idk if you eat eggs


Also it is the cheapest sushi.that nuch is about $1-2 not filling at all. U better spen your money in more filling food lol.

Here. Nice sushi cost about $2.5-3 per plate (fish and stuff) which is alot compared to my salary


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Never been to Europe? Idk. I'm 27 now and think I have done most things my peers have done. Some of them are getting married already but I will soon as well and I don't want kids. So yeah.


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 5, 2022)

Amol said:


> I had never eaten Pizza before yesterday.
> 
> I had been meaning to do that since forever but never got motivation for it.
> 
> ...


All non-meat Pizzas are mid. Pizzas with pepperoni are the highest tier possible, although pig isn't eaten in some countries, and I rarely eat pig nowadays, but when I do, it's a pretty insanely high tier taste, even though the meat itself isn't healthy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

Can't remember ever being hugged by my parents, but I'm cool with it.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## wibisana (Jul 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Can't remember ever being hugged by my parents, but I'm cool with it.


Wanna hug?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 6, 2022)

Never attended a funeral.

Was homeschooled for all of HS


----------

